# Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

Pressemeldung LSFV-NDS

*Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer​​*​http://lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/515-nabu-bundesdelegation-zu-gast-beim-lsfv.html

Das "Akteursforum Aller" des NABU-Bundesverbandes war der Anlass für ein gut 2-stündiges Gespräch in der Geschäftsstelle des LSFV gestern in Hannover.






v.r.n.l.: Dr. Kim Cornelius Detloff, Julia Mussbach, Eik vonRuschkowsky, Ernst Otto, Heinz Pyka, Thomas Klefoth, Werner Klasing. Foto: Sh. Wickremassekara / LSFV

Julia Mussbach (Referentin für Gewässerpolitik) Eik von Ruschkowsky (Leiter Fachbereich Naturschutz und Umweltpolitk und Mitglied des Geschäftsleitung) und Dr. Kim Cornelius Detloff (Leiter Meeresschutz) waren auf Einladung des LSFV aus Berlin angereist, um ein erstes Konzept zum Allerprojekt vorzustellen und mit den Experten des LSFV über Themen wie Durchgängigkeit, WRRL, Fischbesatz oder auch die Verbote oder Einschränkungen des Angelns in einen offenen Dialog einzusteigen.
Gerade beim Allerprojekt wünscht sich der NABU eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit dem LSFV und seinen Vereinen vor Ort.

Entspannt aber sachlich wurden übereinstimmende Positionen genauso wie gegensätzliche Ansätze zu aktuellen Themen bis hin zu den Angelverboten in der AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee ausgetauscht und weitere Treffen vereinbart. Mit dem Blick auch auf die Möglichkeit der Kooperation in einigen Arbeitsfeldern, um gemeinsam noch schlagkräftiger für den Erhalt, die Förderung und die Wertschätzung der Natur in Niedersachsen eintreten zu können.

Wir halten Sie über den Fortgang der Gespräche auf dem Laufenden. 
Dann sicher mit konkreteren Ergebnissen.
Ein historischer Tag. 



----------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommentar
Wieder einmal mehr zeigt sich hier das Versagen vom DAFV.

Die Aller als Bundeswasserstrasse wäre natürlich auch Sache eines Bundesverbandes wie des DAFV - aber die haben wohl wieder mal gepennt. Somit hat sich der NABU-Bund beworben und dann die Leitung des Projektes bekommen.

Zumal dann, wenn augenscheinlich zum Bundesprojekt "Blaues Band der Aller" seitens des federführenden NABU beim DAFV kein kompetenter Ansprechpartner gefunden wird und diese sich dann zu dem kompetenter erscheinenderen Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen zu Gesprächen begeben.

Sicherlich wären die Berliner NABU-Leute auch an Gesprächen mit dem DAFV bereit gewesen, hätte man gewusst mit wem - hätte ja Reisekosten gespart..

Ob und was da rauskommt, in wie weit die im Kern per se anglerfeindliche NABU-Spendensammelindustrie (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) hier von den anglerfeindlichen Positionen abrückt, wird sich zeigen.

In meinen Augen kann da aber am ehesten was rauskommen, wenn das kompetentere Leute wie vom LSFV-NDS versuchen, wie wenn das die Dilettanten vom DAFV tun würden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Seitens des NABU soll der Satz gefallen sein, Angeln wäre nachhaltige Land/Naturnutzung...

Kann man die darauf festnageln:
Gut...

Wenn nicht:
Weiter gegen die kämpfen..


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Da wird es wohl auch um den Otter und Lachs/Meerforelle gehen. Beide Arten lassen sich am besten gemeinsam handeln, bevor Interessenkonflikte auftreten. 
Am Erhalt vom Otter sind die Angler auch interessiert und wenn sie es schaffen, den NABU für Wandersalmoniden zu begeistern, wird das eine Win-Win Situation.
Ansichtlich einiger ideologischer Grabenkämpfe zwischen Anglern und Naturschutzverbänden ist der frische Wind in Niedersachsen eine willkommene Abwechslung und wird bei zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen hoffentlich kein Einzelfall bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Es wurde über alle Wanderfischarten gesprochen und dass man hier gemeinsame Interessen hat.

Auch, weil die NABU-Leute merken, dass sie vor Ort immer weniger Leue finden (Angler, Fischer, Jäger, Bauern etc.) die mit ihnen gemeinsam noch Projekte machen wollen, da alle das Verbots- und Ausschlussgeseiere der NABU-Leute eben satt hat.

Nach wie vor steht aber der NABU mit seinem Präsi Tschimpke als ausgemachte und eingefleischte Anglerfeinde da (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) - hier MUSS zuerst vom NABU öffentlich was zur Entschärfung kommen ..


----------



## R.Rapala (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren Angler und wie sich die Angelei in dieser  Zeit entwickelt hat, ist leider alles andere als erfreulich.
Am Gewässer wird die Sau rausgelassen, man rückt an mit Bellyboates, Echolot oder eimerweise Futtermittel.

Es  geht vielen Anglern und "Naturschützern" nur darum den "größten" Fisch  vor die Linse zu bekommen, nennt sich "Pike Hunter" , "Extreme Fishing"  oder "Waller-Killer".  Die Industrie entwickelt immer weitere  "Lockstoffe" die nicht untersuchte Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer haben können, massenhafte Bleireste liegen  auf den Gewässerböden, Uferzonen werden durch Zelte  und Camps zerstört, kiloweise Wobbler und Spinner liegen in den  Gewässern. Und weil die Kapitalen in D immer weniger werden, fährt man  mitlerweile an den Ebro oder Po. 
Immer wieder sieht man Fotos mit  absolut maßlosen Fischentnahmen, trotz Fangregulierungen. Die Angler,  die ich in den letzten 30 Jahren kennengelernt habe und wirklich einen  echten naturschützerischen Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken hatten, kann ich an  einer Hand abzählen. Da braucht man nur die Angelkataloge  durchzublättern. Die meisten Voralpenseen bei uns sind gandenlos  überfischt. Einseitiger Besatz mit Hecht für den Gastangler tut sein  weiteres. Es ist dringend Zeit dieser zerstörerischen Art von Angelei  einen Riegel vorzuschieben.
Drillinge zu verbieten, Blei und  chemische Lockstoffe und kiloweise Anfütterung. Mitlerweile drohen sogar  Fischbestände in Norwegen zu verarmen. Warum tötet man die großen  Fische, die für die Arterhaltung sorgen und setzt die kleinen zurück?  Das entbehrt jeder Logik.
So kann es nicht weitergehen. Wenn ich am  Ufer stehe und Anglern zuschauen, die einfachsten Umgang mit dem  gefangenen Fisch nicht beherrschen, wie z.b das Hände anfeuchten",  seitlich auf den Fisch schlagen, oder den Fischen die Haken aus dem  Schlund reißen, schäme ich mich manchmal für mein Hobby. Mit dem Auto  bis ans Ufer. Am liebsten noch dabei im Kofferraum sitzen.
Daher  plädiere ich für stärkere Kontrollen, Strafen bei nicht sachgerechtem  Umgang mit Tier und Natur. Verbot von Drillingshaken und Blei.  Abschaffung von Angelmöglichkeiten ohne Fischereischein, "Nachhaltige  Angelei", sinnvolle Besatzmaßnahmen, kein Karpfenbesatz in natürlichen  Gewässern, Verbot von Echolot und Bellyboat. Die Angler graben  sich im  Moment ihr eigenes Grab!
Ich begrüße daher jede sachliche Diskussion  der Naturschutzverbände zum Thema Angelei. Angelei nicht verbieten, aber  eben keine Trophäenjagd mehr, kein sinnloses quälen eines Fisches fürs  Fotoshooting. Keine Fremdbeeinflussung unserer heimischen Gewässer.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Soll man stattdessen wieder mit Federkiel oder Stachelschweinspose angeln?
Jeder größere Fisch reißt ab und verludert, weil die Mono reißt.

Nee, lass mal! Deinen pauschalierenden bevormundenden Hass gegen alle anderen Angler kannste auch gleich bei Dir behalten!


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Da hast Du Dir aber jetzt den Frust von der Seele geschrieben.
Und das im ersten Post überhaupt, naja, manchmal besser als garnicht und nun versuche mal alle Deine Gedanken zu sortieren und Du wirst feststellen, vieles ist kein Problem durch Angler, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Folge von Kommerzialisierung und Überregulierung.
Dass die Weltmeere leergefischt sind ist einzig und allein der kommerziellen Fischerei geschuldet, falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, Angler dürfen seit Jahren max. 15 kg/Nase + 1 Trophäenfisch ausführen, damit hat man schon regulierend eingegriffen, aber nicht der Bestände wegen, sondern um der norwegischen Fischerei nicht das Wasser abzugraben.
Kapitalenfänge am Po oder Ebro könnten genauso in Deutschland sein, durch die strikten Regularien an einigen Gewässern oder Bundesländern aber unmöglich oder zumindest sehr schwierig geworden, am Fisch liegt es nicht, der ist da. 
Und exemplarisch in Deinen Aussagen ist die Forderung nach dem Fischereischein, nur frag ich mich, was nutzt der, wenn
a) die Lerninhalte mittlerweile veraltet sind
b) der Angler dadurch kein besserer Mensch wird

Und abschließend zu den Strafen oder zur Strafverfolgung:
Wenn Du Dich eingelesen hast in dieses Forum, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass die meisten sogar öfter Kontrollen befürworten aber diese nicht stattfinden.
Und die meisten Verbände, ich betone die meisten, haben mehr mit sich selbst zu tun als sich um die eigentliche Interessenvertretung der Zahler zu kümmern.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

@ R.Rapala
Und vor allem:
Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?

Dass der DAFV wieder einmal versagt hat und die Arbeit wieder einmal mehr von den Landesverbänden gemacht werden muss?

Für Deinen Anglerhass kannst Du ja gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.
(liest sich auch irgendwie für mich wie ein bayrischer Zahnarzt oder Rechtsanwalt, den stört, dass auch andere (bevorzugt nicht in traditionellem Loden am Wasser sitzend) die Natur nutzen wollen und das nicht nur der Amigolobby derer "da oben" vorbehalten ist.)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Als ich die Überschrift las dachte ich: " Ja klar, und die katholische Kirche diskutiert konstruktiv über ausgefeilte Sexualpraktiken."

Zum Glück steckt dann im Artikel selber jede Menge positive Energie. 
Das der LSFV den Dialog gesucht und gefunden hat, ist ein extrem positives Beispiel. Weiter so.#6

@ Rapala

Du hast in manchen Dingen Recht, in vielen Unrecht. Wenn Du es schaffst zu selektieren, könnte man vielleicht an anderer Stelle ernsthaft mit Dir diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Der NABU hat sich zuerst mit dem LSFV in Verbindung gesetzt, weil die beim DAFV keinen vernünftigen Ansprechpartner finden konnten.

Und das ist erst mal ein zartes Pflänzchen, hier MUSS der NABU zuerst einmal klar stellen, dass sie den bisherigen Kurs ihre anglerfeindlichen Vorsitzenden Tschimpke auch klar nach aussen revidieren..

Ich trau dieser spendensammelnden Schützersektiererindustrie immer noch keinen mm - erst beweisen und klarstellen, dass Anglerfeinde wie Tschimpke nachher nicht wieder alles umstossen..

Da der LSFV-NDS aber kompetent besetzt ist, habe ich da zuerst mal ein gewisses Vertrauen.

Das ich in den DAFV und seine Trümmertruppen in Haupt- und Ehrenamt diesbezüglich NIE hätte.

Die hätten die Angler wahrscheinlich gleich an den NABU verkauft....


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der NABU hat sich zuerst mit dem LSFV in Verbindung gesetzt, weil die beim DAFV keinen vernünftigen Ansprechpartner finden konnten.
> 
> Und das ist erst mal ein zartes Pflänzchen,...



...nun wirf doch mal all deine traumata über bord und sieh's positiv:



einer deiner gottseibeiuns ist auf den LSFV zugegangen
der monsanto-club war mal wieder "offline"
und wenn überhaupt mal was voran gehen soll, dann doch nur gemeinsam. zwille-zeiten sind vorbei.
deine vorbehalte kenn und teil ich überwiegend, aber "zarte pflänzchen", sind so kleine pflänzchen, "darf man nie drauf schlagen die zerbrechen dann." (ooh, ist mir wegner :m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Ich sehs auch als (seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr) zartes Pflänzchen...

Angesichts Tschimpkes Äußerungen (siehe:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) liegt aber die Pflicht der Beweisführung, dass der NABU seine bisherigen - mehr als nur anglerfeindlich zu nennenden - Pfade als spendensammelnde Schützermafia verlassen will, ausschliesslich und nur beim NABU........

Als erstes erwarte ich eine öffentliche Entschuldigung an alle Angler von Tschimpke - oder dessen Rausschmiss/Abwahl!

Ich werds beobachten und berichten...........


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich werds beobachten und berichten...........




da bin ich mir sicher.

dank dafür, für die "stimme der anglerischen freiheit". #6

(sorry, bisschen schmonzig ausgedrückt, triffts aber faktisch genauestens)

pps: und immer erst in den spiegel... (insider-joke)


----------



## Darket (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Der NABU hat sich an einer von mir gern beangelten Stelle mal erdreistet ein Angelverbotsschild aufzustellen, weil die Wasservögel dort angeblich die Köder nebst Haken schlucken würden. Auf meine Nachfrage beim Fischereiamt würde mir versichert, dass der NABU dazu nicht berechtigt sei und ich da natürlich angeln dürfe. Das Schild verschwand einige Monate später. Wenn solcher Kinderkram dann mal unterbleibt und ich von deren Leuten auch nicht mehr vollgenölt werde, wenn ich auf einer öffentlich oft und gern genutzten Pontonanlage angele und die daneben stehende Schilfkante anwerfe ("man muss 10m Abstand zum Schilf halten!" - ja, ich, aber nicht mein Köder!), dann kann das was werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Wie gesagt, auch ich bin mehr als misstrauisch...

Wäre der DAFV da federführend, wäre der Untergang der Angelei programmiert.

Dadurch, dass der LSFV-NDS involviert ist, gebe ich dem NABU gerne erst mal die Gelegenheit, sich zu entschuldigen und zu bessern......


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .... gebe ich dem NABU gerne erst mal die Gelegenheit, sich zu entschuldigen und zu bessern......



Dazu hätten die Angler weitaus mehr Veranlassung, neutral betrachtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

nö, definitiv nicht - deren Verbandler sind nur unfähig und nicht wie die NABUler hinterhältig ...


----------



## R.Rapala (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Soll man stattdessen wieder mit Federkiel oder Stachelschweinspose angeln?
> Jeder größere Fisch reißt ab und verludert, weil die Mono reißt.
> 
> Nee, lass mal! Deinen pauschalierenden bevormundenden Hass gegen alle anderen Angler kannste auch gleich bei Dir behalten!



Lieber Deep Down!

Weder  bevormundenem Hass, noch vom Rückgang zum Federkiel kann ich diesem Thread irgendetwas finden. Wie DU dort lesen kannst bin ich selbst seit 30 Jahren begeisterter Angler. Das ist mir zu plakativ.




Revilo62 schrieb:


> .. vieles ist kein Problem durch Angler, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Folge von Kommerzialisierung und Überregulierung.
> Dass die Weltmeere leergefischt sind ist einzig und allein der kommerziellen Fischerei geschuldet, falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, Angler dürfen seit Jahren max. 15 kg/Nase + 1 Trophäenfisch ausführen, damit hat man schon regulierend eingegriffen, aber nicht der Bestände wegen, sondern um der norwegischen Fischerei nicht das Wasser abzugraben.
> Kapitalenfänge am Po oder Ebro könnten genauso in Deutschland sein, durch die strikten Regularien an einigen Gewässern oder Bundesländern aber unmöglich oder zumindest sehr schwierig geworden, am Fisch liegt es nicht, der ist da.
> Und exemplarisch in Deinen Aussagen ist die Forderung nach dem Fischereischein, nur frag ich mich, was nutzt der, wenn
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Allerdings würde ich da ganz energisch widersprechen.
Natürlich sind die Weltmeere leergefischt (Beispiel AAL) aufgrund von Profitgier und Ausbeutung, aber deswegen ist es doch nicht besser, als Angler dazu beizutragen und auf einer Kutterfahrt soviel Makrelen und Dorsch aus dem Wasser zu pilken, dass die nachher in der Tonne landen, was ich leider mehrfach beobachten konnte. Die Profitgier tötet die Meeresfauna, aber deswegen dürfen wir doch nicht ebenso ungehindert weitermachen. Das ist nicht logisch. Es ist nachweislich so, dass die Hobbyangler einen bedeuteneden Anteil an Dorsch aus der Ostsee holen. Natürlich müssen regularien der Berufsfischerei helfen, aber wir als nachhaltige Angler eben auch mitdenken. 

Kapitalfänge werden immer seltener. Mal abgesehen von den gemästeten Spiegelkarpfenwie untermauerst Du die Behauptung der kapitale Fisch ist da? Natürlich hin und wieder. Aber prinzipiell sind die meisten Seen überfischt. Kleines Beispiel Walchensee. Hier standen am Eröffnungswochenende über 300 (!) Angler am Gewässer und versuchten ein paar Seeforellen zu ergattern. Ist das Angelsport, so wie DU ihn verstehst?
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die veralteten lerninhalte des Fischereischeines übernommen werden sollen. Ich habe mich nur gegen  ein Angeln ganz ohne Fischereischein ausgesprochen. Wer Angeln will, sollte nachweislich Wissen erbringen müssen. Bessere Ausbildung, bessere Kontrollen. Das steht ganz und gar nicht im Widerspruch gegen meine Ausführungen.
Umweltschutz ud Nachhaltiglkeit bleibt für die meisten Angler ein Fremdwort. Nur wenige vermeiden Drillinge , Blei  oder Widerhaken. Über die gehakte Ente wird sich Lustig gemacht, es liegt massenhaft Müll an unseren Angelgewässern. 
Alleine die fehlende Bereitschaft mal kritisch über das nachzudenken, was man seit Jahren tut, ist ein Beispiel für die Ignoranz vieler Angler. Wer mir nicht glaubt, sollte mal an einem verregneten NAchmittag ein paar Youtubevideos über unser Hobby kritisch begutachten.
Den Zander mit Echolot suchen und dann aus dem Wasser pumpen, ganz große Angelkunst.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ R.Rapala
> .....
> (liest sich auch irgendwie für mich wie ein bayrischer Zahnarzt oder Rechtsanwalt, den stört, dass auch andere (bevorzugt nicht in traditionellem Loden am Wasser sitzend) die Natur nutzen wollen und das nicht nur der Amigolobby derer "da oben" vorbehalten ist.)..


Der Kommentar sagt leider schon alles !



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Rapala
> 
> Du hast in manchen Dingen Recht, in vielen Unrecht. Wenn Du es schaffst zu selektieren, könnte man vielleicht an anderer Stelle ernsthaft mit Dir diskutieren.



Dann schreib dochmal genauer, worin ich Recht und Unrecht habe. Dann könnte man diskutieren. So ist es nur eine nichtsagende Floskel.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Ich hab meinen Schein erst seit 5 Jahren und habe nicht den Eindruck, den du vermittelst. Es gibt schwarze Schafe, aber der Großteil verhält sich nicht zerstörerisch.

Die Angelei ist ideologisch im Wandel, es geht weiter weg vom reinen Verwertungsfischen zum Erlebnis in der Natur, deshalb gewinnt diese und deren Erhalt zunehmend an Stellenwert.
Sinnvolle Entnahme und auch Zurücksetzen werden genau so diskutiert, wie Schonhaken und die Sache mit dem übermäßigen Anfüttern. Würde mich wundern, wenn das in den letzten 30 Jahren weniger wurde.




R.Rapala schrieb:


> Es ist dringend Zeit dieser zerstörerischen Art von Angelei  einen Riegel vorzuschieben.
> Drillinge zu verbieten, Blei und  chemische Lockstoffe und kiloweise Anfütterung.
> .....
> 
> ....Verbot von Drillingshaken und Blei.  Abschaffung von Angelmöglichkeiten ohne Fischereischein, "Nachhaltige  Angelei", sinnvolle Besatzmaßnahmen, kein Karpfenbesatz in natürlichen  Gewässern, Verbot von Echolot und Bellyboat.



Verbote ersticken jede natürlich wachsende Vernunft schon im Keim und sind das Letzte, was dem Angeln langfristig nützen kann.

Bellyboote sind für mich weder gefährlich noch unsportlich. Echolot ist auch eher ein Spartenproblem von extrem stark beangelten Gewässern.
Drillinge sind inzwischen beim Forellenfischen eher verpönt und wären Wobbler von Haus aus nicht damit bestückt, würde das viele nicht stören.
Hier im Board werden dazu auch in mehreren Threads Tipps und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht.

Massiges Anfüttern wurde auch schon öfter als Problem erkannt. Dass man sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken macht, ist sehr neu.
Früher war der Nährstoffeintrag durch Anfüttern im Vergleich zu den anderen Quellen nicht der Rede wert.
Erst seit Abwässer durch Klärung als Phosphatquelle ausfielen, ist massiges Anfüttern überhaupt eine relevante Größe und das auch nur an kleineren Gewässern.
Dort aber durchaus ein Problem.

Alles in Allem sehe ich da kein dringenden Handlungsbedarf in Form von gesetzlichen Verboten, das ist ein viel zu stumpfes Mittel.
Es trifft immer genügend Falsche.

Bei sinnvollen Besatzmaßnahmen triffst du schon fast meinen Geschmack, da ging schon viel vor die Hunde und das allgemeine Vorgehen an vielen Gewässern ist zumindest "ausbaufähig".
Da viele Gewässer so sehr vom Besatz abhängen gibt es aber keine schnelle Lösung ohne die Fischerei dabei zu killen.

Bei dem eigentlichen Thread-Thema wird hoffentlich die positiv-Beeinflussung durch Lockerung von Verboten gewählt.
Immerhin setzen sich dabei Leute zusammen, die schon einiges erreicht haben und es eine faire Entlohnung ist, für den Erhalt und Schutz der Natur diese auch weiterhin möglichst frei zu nutzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Angelei ist ideologisch im Wandel, es geht weiter weg vom reinen Verwertungsfischen zum Erlebnis in der Natur, deshalb gewinnt diese und deren Erhalt zunehmend an Stellenwert.



[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]

[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]





Und das eigentliche Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung LSFV-NDS
> 
> *Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer​​*​http://lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/515-nabu-bundesdelegation-zu-gast-beim-lsfv.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*



R.Rapala schrieb:


> Dann schreib dochmal genauer, worin ich Recht und Unrecht habe. Dann könnte man diskutieren. So ist es nur eine nichtsagende Floskel.



Mach einen Thread im passenden Unterforum auf und wir können diskutieren. Hier ist das ziemlich off topic.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verbandsvertreter diskutieren konstruktiv über das Angeln, Fische und Gewässer*

Und schon isser da, der Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316328

Jetzt kannste, Rapala.


----------

